# Griffin after Groomin'



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I chickened out this morning. I was going to have him cut short but had a last minute change of heart. I had emailed the groomer a picture of a short cut I liked so I wrote her a note and asked her to just clean him up a little. I'm so glad I did... She said he was a very good boy and he was perfectly still while she scissored his face and he didn't mind at all when she groomed his paws.

Here's Griffin's AFTER:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, he looks beautiful!!! I love his new haircut, still a puppy!!!! I see his cute little face now! What a sweetie, and such a good boy!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dat's my Godpuppy!!! Isn't he adorable!!!


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh1 he is a doll :wub:

Priya


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh, he looks beautiful!!! I love his new haircut, still a puppy!!!! I see his cute little face now! What a sweetie, and such a good boy!


Thanks Deb.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Dat's my Godpuppy!!! Isn't he adorable!!!


Godpuppy sends Godmommy a great big hug and kiss!



priyasutty said:


> Oh1 he is a doll :wub:
> 
> Priya


Thank you Priya!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I can see his eyes!!!! So fluffy and so adorable! Robin, he looks puppy perfect . You'll always have a chance to cut shorter if you want; but, I think he looks like a little toy just the way he is! :wub: :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Griffin is so darn cute. I love being able to see his eyes!!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

He is sooooo cute. You need to be glad that I already have all I can handle or I might be trying to snatch that little sweetie.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> I can see his eyes!!!! So fluffy and so adorable! Robin, he looks puppy perfect . You'll always have a chance to cut shorter if you want; but, I think he looks like a little toy just the way he is! :wub: :wub:


I'm so glad I didn't go short Marisa. The groomer said she would not have wanted to cut his coat. She also said I've been doing a great job keeping up with it! Yay me!! :chili:



TLR said:


> Griffin is so darn cute. I love being able to see his eyes!!!


Tracey, I wanted so badly to just cut the hair around his eyes myself but didn't trust myself to not jab him. 



ladodd said:


> He is sooooo cute. You need to be glad that I already have all I can handle or I might be trying to snatch that little sweetie.


Thanks Laurie. You're only about 5 hours away... If you get tempted, give me fair warning! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

He looks great! After my haircut from ****, I understand wanting to keep hair long LOL


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

HEY bright eyes! You're looking mighty smart there!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He is so cute!! I am happy you didn't go short, I love the hair long. :aktion033:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww I love that he is still a little fluff ball. Griffin is adorable.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> He looks great! After my haircut from ****, I understand wanting to keep hair long LOL


Oh Elisabeth!!! :HistericalSmiley: You know I'm going to follow your haircut blog! 

Griffin's hair won't be long forever but there's no need to go short right now. My own hair has gotten very long. I wore is way past my waist until I was 29, then did horrible things to it.  I started growing it out again a couple of years ago and I'm going to keep it really long, even though I'm about to turn the big 5-0. :thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> HEY bright eyes! You're looking mighty smart there!





Zoe's Mom88 said:


> He is so cute!! I am happy you didn't go short, I love the hair long. :aktion033:





Johita said:


> Awww I love that he is still a little fluff ball. Griffin is adorable.


Thanks y'all! I love brushing him. All but his legs.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe, there is that sweet little guys face!! Such a precious boy!! :tender: Hugs to you little Griffin!! :hugging:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

lmillette said:


> Awe, there is that sweet little guys face!! Such a precious boy!! :tender: Hugs to you little Griffin!! :hugging:


Thanks Lindsay! I will never let him hid his eyes again! :wub:


----------



## Desi87 (May 6, 2012)

He looks adorable! I think he looks great with his long hair, at least for now.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Desi87 said:


> He looks adorable! I think he looks great with his long hair, at least for now.


Thanks! Me too! :chili:


----------

